# Ediondo/jediondo/hediondo



## Mangato

ToñoTorreón said:


> Siempre lo he oído con h muda, aunque sí hay por lo menos una palabra en la que la h suena como j: jediondo (que para mi sorpresa aparece en el DRAE, aunque con la nota que se usa en Uruguay).


 
No solo en Uruguay. En España, Islas Canarias, hediondo, con jota, se usa en el lenguage coloquial con mucha frecuencia, como expresión despectiva, que en la mayoría de los casos no tiene nada que ver con el olor corporal. Puede ser un "jediondo" anque se bañe con agua de rosas.


----------



## Goldenstar

Creo que ser "ediondo" significa que algo huele mal pero no estoy seguro de como escribirla.
Me pueden ayudar alguien?


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Con "h" inicial, porque deriva del verbo "heder". Lo puedes ubicar en el diccionario.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola: 





Te apunto que, en Uruguay, se emplea, vulgarmente, "jediondo".


*jediondo**, da**.*
* 1.     * adj. vulg._ Ur._ p. us. *maloliente. (DRAE)
*

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObt...maloliente&SUPIND=0&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=No#0_1

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObt...maloliente&SUPIND=0&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=No#0_1
*Saludos*

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObt...maloliente&SUPIND=0&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=No#0_1
*A.A.
*


----------



## piraña utria

Hola por acá también Adolfo:

Te comento que en Colombia también se usa ese "jediondo" con J, en el Altiplano Cundiboyacense, sobre todo en el área rural de Boyacá. Tal vez el sentido es más amplio, y se utiliza en términos generales para hablar despectivamente de cualquier persona.

Ejemplo: "Allí llegó ya el jediondo ese con sus chistes vulgares..."

Mis paisanos de aquellos lares (veo varios escribiendo a veces), tendrán más de una anécdota con esa palabra. A mí me parece súper graciosa.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mangato said:


> No solo en Uruguay. En España, Islas Canarias, hediondo, con jota, se usa en el lenguage coloquial con mucha frecuencia, como expresión despectiva, que en la mayoría de los casos no tiene nada que ver con el olor corporal. Puede ser un "jediondo" anque se bañe con agua de rosas.


 
Por acá le dicen tambien "jedionditas", a las personas que se creen más que los demás ...que no quieren pisar tierra...no se si me explico.

Saludos 

Rosa


----------



## Ynez

*jediondo* hasta viene en el diccionario. Lo que no entiendo es por qué dice que en Uruguay...eso creo que lo decimos en casi todas partes. Aquí una persona _jedionda _es antipática.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=jediondo

Vamos, es lo que viene en la definición de *hediondo*:



> * 2.     * adj. Molesto, enfadoso e insufrible.


----------



## Aviador

Ynez said:


> *jediondo* hasta viene en el diccionario. Lo que no entiendo es por qué dice que en Uruguay...eso creo que lo decimos en casi todas partes...



Eso es. Puede ser que en casi todas partes; no lo sé. Por lo menos en Chile, definitivamente no se dice. Aquí sólo se oye hediondo (sin aspirar la h) y exclusivamente como adjetivo de lo que hiede.
También forma parte de expresiones muy coloquiales como: "_Ese televisor es hediondo de malo_". Hediondo se usa aquí con la idea de que algo es tan malo que hasta hiede, aunque no produzca ningún mal olor en realidad.

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Asi es, es como decir "hiede a azufre" aunque en realidad no huela a eso...


----------



## Mangato

Aviador said:


> Eso es. Puede ser que en casi todas partes; no lo sé. Por lo menos en Chile, definitivamente no se dice. Aquí sólo se oye hediondo (sin aspirar la h) y exclusivamente como adjetivo de lo que hede.
> También forma parte de expresiones muy coloquiales como: "_Ese televisor es hediondo de malo_". Hediondo se usa aquí con la idea de que algo es tan malo que hasta hede, aunque no produzca ningún olor en realidad.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Realmente decís hede?. Por acá el verbo es irregular y se conjuga *hiede *en presente de indicativo


----------



## Aviador

Mangato said:


> Realmente decís hede?. Por acá el verbo es irregular y se conjuga *hiede *en presente de indicativo



No, Mangato. Fue un error que corregí mientras escribías tu mensaje. Mis disculpas.

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

Aquí (en el sur) nadie diría "Eres un hediondo". Si alguien utiliza la palabra dirá "Eres un jediondo".

¿Alguno de vosotros usaría la primera en ese ejemplo?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ynez said:


> Aquí (en el sur) nadie diría "Eres un hediondo". Si alguien utiliza la palabra dirá "Eres un jediondo".
> 
> ¿Alguno de vosotros usaría la primera en ese ejemplo?



No rotundo.

Saludos

A.A.


----------



## Ynez

Como no viene en el diccionario y a mí me parece una palabra normal, voy a poner en qué sentido la uso yo.

Si estás hablando de alguien que no está en la coversación, significa "antipático/a", al calificar a esa persona de "jediondo/a" das a entender que te cae mal, que no te gusta:

_P1- Por ahí viene Teresa.
P2- Huy, esa jedionda. Me voy corriendo, no quiero ni verla.

_Pero también es muy normal decírselo a alguien a la cara, a un amigo íntimo, a la familia...y entonces se usa para alguien que no tiene ganas de hacer nada, que todo le parece aburrido, que nada le satisface. También a un niño que está todo el día llorando:

P1- ¿Te vienes al cine, Marisa?
P2- No tengo ganas, que estoy muy cómoda en pijama.
P1- Pues vamos mañana, ¿vale?
P2- Ve con otra que a mí no me apetece.
P1- Ay, qué jedionda eres. 

Me gustaría saber si en algún otro sitio se usa la palabra de esta manera


----------



## piraña utria

Ynez said:


> Como no viene en el diccionario y a mí me parece una palabra normal, voy a poner en qué sentido la uso yo.
> 
> Si estás hablando de alguien que no está en la coversación, significa "antipático/a", al calificar a esa persona de "jediondo/a" das a entender que te cae mal, que no te gusta:
> 
> _P1- Por ahí viene Teresa._
> _P2- Huy, esa jedionda. Me voy corriendo, no quiero ni verla._
> 
> Pero también es muy normal decírselo a alguien a la cara, a un amigo íntimo, a la familia...y entonces se usa para alguien que no tiene ganas de hacer nada, que todo le parece aburrido, que nada le satisface. También a un niño que está todo el día llorando:
> 
> P1- ¿Te vienes al cine, Marisa?
> P2- No tengo ganas, que estoy muy cómoda en pijama.
> P1- Pues vamos mañana, ¿vale?
> P2- Ve con otra que a mí no me apetece.
> P1- Ay, qué jedionda eres.
> 
> Me gustaría saber si en algún otro sitio se usa la palabra de esta manera


 
Hola:

En la región colombiana llamada "Altiplano Cundiboyacense", sobre todo en el departamento de Boyacá tiene éste y muchos otros usos; es como decir "fulano", que tiene más de una connotación.


----------



## Ynez

Muchas gracias. A ver si descubrimos más sitios en los que se use


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá jediondo y apestoso son sinónimos, no solamente en el sentido de oler mal, sino que es indeseable; también usamos mugroso.

Ahí viene ese mugroso/apestoso/jediondo que me cobró de más.


----------



## Ynez

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá jediondo y apestoso son sinónimos, no solamente en el sentido de oler mal, sino que es indeseable; también usamos mugroso.
> 
> Ahí viene ese mugroso/apestoso/jediondo que me cobró de más.



¿Y podrías llamar "jediondo" a alguien de tu familia? Tu uso parece solo el muy despectivo.

Quiero decir, quizás llegue a este hilo algún extranjero al que le han llamado "jediondo" y piense que huele mal o algo así...cuando esa palabra se puede usar como una pequeña queja, mostrando confianza con esa persona, por ejemplo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá, según el contexto, puede ser una pequeña queja o un gran insulto:

- Este jediondo no quiere ir a comer con nosotros.
- Este jediondo se acostó con mi novia.


----------



## Mangato

La palabra siempre la consideré muy despectiva, pero todo tiene su contexto. Recuerdo a una amiga que llamaba "jediondo" a su bebé mientras lo bañaba, con todo el cariño que una madre es capaz de dar a su hijo.


----------



## Ereguayquin

ROSANGELUS said:


> Por acá le dicen tambien "jedionditas", a las personas que se creen más que los demás ...que no quieren pisar tierra...no se si me explico.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Rosa


 
Algo similar en El Salvador se le llama "tufosas" que tambien significa lo mismo que jedionditas...saludos...Ere.........!!


----------



## mirx

Ynez said:


> Como no viene en el diccionario y a mí me parece una palabra normal, voy a poner en qué sentido la uso yo.
> 
> Si estás hablando de alguien que no está en la coversación, significa "antipático/a", al calificar a esa persona de "jediondo/a" das a entender que te cae mal, que no te gusta:
> 
> _P1- Por ahí viene Teresa._
> _P2- Huy, esa jedionda. Me voy corriendo, no quiero ni verla._
> 
> Pero también es muy normal decírselo a alguien a la cara, a un amigo íntimo, a la familia...y entonces se usa para alguien que no tiene ganas de hacer nada, que todo le parece aburrido, que nada le satisface. También a un niño que está todo el día llorando:
> 
> P1- ¿Te vienes al cine, Marisa?
> P2- No tengo ganas, que estoy muy cómoda en pijama.
> P1- Pues vamos mañana, ¿vale?
> P2- Ve con otra que a mí no me apetece.
> P1- Ay, qué jedionda eres.
> 
> Me gustaría saber si en algún otro sitio se usa la palabra de esta manera


 
Sí, así mismo lo usan _algunos_ jóvenes en México.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Por lo que he visto hasta ahora en este hilo, comienzo a pensar que *Chile es una isla en lo que a la palabra _jediondo_ se refiere, ya que aquí no se usa en absoluto. Es tan extraña a nosotros que cuando, a raiz de esta discusión, se la presenté a algunos por aquí, sólo vi risitas, sorpresa y correcciones.

Para despejar mi duda, ¿hay algún otro lugar del mundo hispanohablante donde tampoco se use?.

Saludos.

*La verdad es que, en muchas formas, sí somos una isla. ¡Estamos tan lejos de todo!.


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola! creo Aviador que te acompaño en el sentimiento. Jediondo no es una palabra conocida por mí...hedieondo sí y valla que la usamos acá. 
-¿Te gusta este pantalón?
-No, es re hediondo.
No quiere decir que el pantalón huele mal sino que es trucho, de lo más común, feo. 
Creo que siempre suena a despectivo, si yo le digo a alguien "sos un hediondo" seguro que lo estoy insultando...tiene que haber "mucha" confianza para que no se enoje, y aún con confianza suena ofensivo.


----------



## Mangato

En la España peninsular, se usa, o usaba muy poco. Era un localismo muy canario. Hace muchos años, la primera vez que fui a las Islas Canarias me advirtieron. Si alguien te dice "_godo_ _jhediondo_" contéstale: _eso tu p. madre._ Era muy despectivo, pero como todas estas frases, su significado podía virar 180º en función del contexto. Hoy creo que se ha vuelto bastante intrascendente. 
Indagando sobre el origen me comentaron que después de varios días en el mar aquellos peninsulares (godos) que llegaban a las islas en aquellos barcos faltos de condiciones higiénicas, olían a todo, menos bien. De ahí que fueran señalados como hediondos. Hoy pervive el despectivo _jhediondo_, pero en la inmensa mayoría lo relacionan con algo desagradable por aspecto, carácter, etc..


----------



## Ynez

Mangato, yo soy extremeña, y aquí se usa en ciertas zonas, así que esa explicación canaria...no sé, no me cuadra. 

No debe de ser una palabra que se use en el centro/norte de España, y así se explica que no aparezca en el diccionario. En Andalucía no sé si se usa o no, aunque yo hubiera pensado que sí.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Jediondo (pronunciado con jota) en Canarias no es sólo algo que huele mal, que también, sino que es un adjetivo que puede calificar cualquier cosa o persona como desagradable " Ahí va la jedionda esa" es algo así como "Ahí va la tía estúpida esa".
También puede significar algo insignificante y asimismo vale como lo que en español ibérico se suele calificar como "puto o jodido", calificativos que también se usan en Canarias.
"Todo lo hizo por el jediondo dinero". (por el puto dinero)
"Por un jediondo bolígrafo que le han robado, la que está montando" ( por un insignificante bolígrafo, por un bolígrafo de mierda)


----------



## didakticos

Reviviendo un viejo hilo para contarles mi relación con el término *hediondo* (OJO: no _ediondo_ o _jediondo_). No recuerdo si fue que, cuando era niño mi madre me enseñó que era una mala palabra (no me pregunten sus razones porque no las sé); o que más bien fue cuando vi a dos niños limpiabotas insultándose y uno de ellos usó esa palabra (yo probablemente andaría en mis tres o cuatro años). Desde entonces se convirtió para mí en un tabú tan fuerte que para mi era uno de los peores insultos que podía escuchar y nunca lo usé, aunque si llegué a manejar con destreza los usos del _hijueputa_ y _malparido_ (generalmente usándolos juntos ). La cosa es que cuando leí _El Quijote_ por primera vez, no tuve ningún problema con los  _hideputa_ que Sancho y el Quijote usaban a mansalva. Pero casi se me cayó el libro de las manos cuando ví que Sancho usó *hediondo *. No recuerdo ahora la cita, ni si era en la primera o segunda parte.

Interesante que una palabra, de la cual no tenía ni la más peregrina idea de cuál era su significado (cuando era niño) haya llegado a ser para mí uno de los peores insultos que pueda escuchar.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Peón

Ynez said:


> Muchas gracias. A ver si descubrimos más sitios en los que se use


 

En la Argentina, definitivamente, mejor dicho creo (como dice Calambur la Argentina es muy grande y es mejor no decir nada en forma definitiva) que *jediondo *no se usa. Si alguien lo dijese no sonaría ni siquiera vulgar, se pensaría que es un un error del hablante.
Sí se  usa "hediondo" en el sentido de repugnante, insoportable, con ínfulas de superioridad.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

_¡Es sonso el cristiano macho_
_cuando el amor lo domina!_
_Él la miraba a la indina,_
_y una cosa tan *jedionda*_
_sentí yo, que ni en la fonda_
_he visto tal *jedentina*._
(José Hernández - _Marín Fierro_ - I parte, cap. X).

A mí me suena a poesía gauchesca, pero algo me hace sospechar que es posible que el uso de _jediondo_ (y sus variantes) se mantenga vivo en algunas zonas del país -tal vez en las rurales-.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> _¡Es sonso el cristiano macho_
> _cuando el amor lo domina!_
> _Él la miraba a la indina,_
> _y una cosa tan *jedionda*_
> _sentí yo, que ni en la fonda_
> _he visto tal *jedentina*._
> (José Hernández - _Marín Fierro_ - I parte, cap. X).
> 
> A mí me suena a poesía gauchesca, pero algo me hace sospechar que es posible que el uso de _jediondo_ (y sus variantes) se mantiene vivo en algunas zonas del país -tal vez en las rurales-.


 
Menos mal que dije "creo"...!!!


----------



## XiaoRoel

La pronunciación [*x*] de palabras que se escriben con *h*- inicial procedentes de *f*- inicial latina, en algunos casos, palabras expresivas de frecuente entonación exclamativa como _jeder_ o _joder _(esta jota es hoy general pero en la Edad Media alternó con (h)oder), respectivamente del latín _foetere_ y _fotuere_, y en ciertas variedades de español conservan el *arcaísmo medieval* de la pronunciación intermedia entre /f/ latina y /ø/ español, la aspiración o la hoy fricativa jota. Se oye todavía hoy por Cantabria (cuna del idioma), Extremadura, Andalucía y muchas hablas rurales de América, pero la presión normativa lo hará desaparecer o quedar muy limitado en unos años, dada su identificación (falsa) con la incultura.


----------



## jazmin1492

Vaya acá la pronuncian con hache o jota aspirada y suena algo así como jediondo pero suave la jota como una jota cubana pero sí sé que se escribe hediondo sin embargo siempre pensé que se pronunciaba aspirada la h.





Ynez said:


> Aquí (en el sur) nadie diría "Eres un hediondo". Si alguien utiliza la palabra dirá "Eres un jediondo".
> 
> ¿Alguno de vosotros usaría la primera en ese ejemplo?


No, de hecho por aquí siempre la he escuchado como jediondo y suena más fuerte así que hediondo, yo creía que se pronunciaba con hache aspirada, aunque la hache es muda hay palabras en las que sí se pronuncia aspirada o nombres propios como un usuario que conocí se llamaba ¨Yaharam¨ y se pronuncia con hache aspirada el señor era español.





Ynez said:


> *jediondo* hasta viene en el diccionario. Lo que no entiendo es por qué dice que en Uruguay...eso creo que lo decimos en casi todas partes. Aquí una persona _jedionda _es antipática.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=jediondo
> 
> Vamos, es lo que viene en la definición de *hediondo*:


Entonces hediondo y jediondo son dos palabras distintas y ¿puedo seguir diciendo jediondo? yo jamás he dicho hediondo cuando me refiero a algo que hiede.


----------



## Ludaico

Esta palabra, *hediondo*, siempre la conocí y supe su significado, pero puedo asegurar que en la regiones en donde he vivido y vivo (Levante y Centro peninsulares) jamás la oí. Tampoco la he utilizado ni una sola vez en mi vida. Igual digo para *jediondo*. Ésta última me suena a andaluz o/y canario. Es muy probable que de Canarias se expandiera a América.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Jediondo con el sentido de maloliente lo usaba mi abuela que era asturiana. 
A veces mi madre se lo dice al perro.


----------



## cacarulo

Por acá (por algunos lugares de mi acá), también se dice -y se escribe- gediento.


----------



## Ludaico

cacarulo said:


> Por acá (por algunos lugares de mi acá), también se dice -y se escribe- gediento.



 Según la RAE, *hediento* y *hediondo* son sinónimos.



> *hediento, ta.*
> (De _heder_).
> *1.* adj. *hediondo.
> *



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Maximino

El Diccionario de americanismos (2010) de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española registra ‘jediondo’ como un vulgarismo con el sentido de ‘hediondo’ en Honduras, Panamá, Cuba, Puerto Rico, Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador, Perú y Chile.

En Nicaragua, Costa Rica y Panamá ‘jediondo’ tiene el sentido de persona despreciable. (Fuente)



Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo más bien lo veo como un arcaísmo conservado por razones expresivas como joder. Ya expliqué _supra _esto.


----------



## Aviador

Maximino said:


> El Diccionario de americanismos (2010) de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española registra ‘jediondo’ como un vulgarismo con el sentido de ‘hediondo’ en Honduras, Panamá, Cuba, Puerto Rico, Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador, Perú y *Chile*. […


Estoy anonadado. *Jamás he oído a nadie en Chile decir jediondo, nunca*. Creo que ese _Diccionario de americanismos_ está equivocado. Además, *no existe la aspiración de la hache en Chile en ninguna palabra*.
El término _hediondo_ sí se usa aquí con el significado de maloliente, *sin aspiración de la hache*, y también en la locución _ser hediondo de malo_. No tiene aquí otro significado.
A ver, compañeros chilenos, especialmente tú, Maximino, que haces la cita, ¿ha oído realmente alguien que en Chile se diga _jediondo_ o que se aspire la hache en algún caso? Yo, no.


----------



## jorgema

A mí también me llama la atención la cita de ese diccionario porque no recuerdo en mi país (o por lo menos, en Lima) el uso de *jediondo*. Es más, incluso la voz _hediondo _y el verbo _heder _en todas sus conjugaciones son casi desconocidos, no son de uso común, ni en el sentido primero de 'maloliente' ni menos todavía en el figurativo de 'persona despreciable' (este último sL lo escucho mucho por acá en Nueva York, entre gente del Caribe).


----------



## Maximino

Aviador said:


> A ver, compañeros chilenos, especialmente tú, Maximino, que haces la cita, ¿ha oído realmente alguien que en Chile se diga _jediondo_ o que se aspire la hache en algún caso? Yo, no.




En sectores apartados y rurales del norte de Chile lo he escuchado. En Santiago y en otras ciudades como Concepción, Valparaíso, Talca, etc. claro que no se escucha. Pero Chile no son únicamente las ciudades principales. 


Ahora bien, no sé si aspiran la hache para que suene como jota débil o lo pronuncian directamente con jota. De ese tema no he hablado ni sale mencionado en el Damer. Con hache aspirada la diferencia de sonoridad puede ser sutil, en mi opinión.


Saludos



Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Estoy anonadado. *Jamás he oído a nadie en Chile decir jediondo, nunca*. Creo que ese _Diccionario de americanismos_ está equivocado. Además, *no existe la aspiración de la hache en Chile en ninguna palabra*.
> El término _hediondo_ sí se usa aquí con el significado de maloliente, *sin aspiración de la hache*, y también en la locución _ser hediondo de malo_. No tiene aquí otro significado.
> A ver, compañeros chilenos, especialmente tú, Maximino, que haces la cita, ¿ha oído realmente alguien que en Chile se diga _jediondo_ o que se aspire la hache en algún caso?


Yo, no.
Tengo la suerte de conocer Chile desde el Lago Chungará hasta el Estrecho de Magallanes y no, no lo he escuchado nunca en los 53 años que tengo.
Claro, no he conversado con los 17 millones de chilenos (*), pero no es de uso como para figurar en ningún diccionario, ni siquiera como vulgarismo.

En cuanto a la "h aspirada", se usa, pero sólo en algunas palabras, en general de origen extranjero.

(*): Cifra estimada, dado el chiste en que se han convertido los censos en este país.
_


----------

